# Dang, VIP622 Dead



## dhaberer (Feb 1, 2006)

Tech came today to install my new dish 1000 and activate my VIP622. I've been sitting here for a week looking at the box wishing I could activate it. He was so happy to see I already had four lines set up and didn't have to do any wire work. Figured he be in and out in 30 minutes. Setting up the new dish was no problem. Turned on the 622, no problem, had a great signal from all three satellites (90 and above). They got it activated in no time but the progam guide wouldn't ever display. After he spent 55 minutes on the phone with tech support, they came to the conclusion the harddrive was bad.

Told me I should be contacted in the next 48 hours to start the process of replacing it. Guess I won't get to records any of the Olympics in HD this year. I've waited so long to move to HD though having the HD Plamsa for over a year now. I guess I can wait another week, but it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

doh. now that's some bad luck


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

sorry to hear that. I hope dish is able to get you out another 622 ASAP.

good luck.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Glad the installer was there so there was no question that you didn't fry it.


----------



## dhaberer (Feb 1, 2006)

update: the day after the installer said it was dead, tech support called and stepped my wife through the same 1 hour ritual of trying to get it to work. They said, "there must be somethng wrong with the hi-def feed, we'll sent another tech out in a couple of days". So friday, the same tech came out and was obviously pissed. he was already on the phone with dish before getting there complaining that the problem was the box not the feed. this time it only took about 30 minutes and i had an RA number and supposedly a new box on the way. Unfortunately, the techs aren't allowed to keep the 622's with them for customers because they supposed are worth $1600 (at least that's what he kept saying). So now we're waiting for another box to ship. Hopefully this one will work.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 7, 2004)

well...had the box for a week...put it in place...installer came on time...had to move the dish...and the freakin' 622 is DOA. 

Hard drive won't even boot. 

Now the installer's fighting with DISH to even get a replacement.

I'm mildly fuming at this point.


----------

